# Another tournament



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Greece beat Serbia in tournament in Thessaloniki and won the first place, Serbia got themselves in big trouble because of Jaric's ankle injury.

Greece: Serbia 81:61 
Tsakalidis12, Dikoudis11, Sigalas 11, Papaloukas 11; Gurovic 23, Stojakovic 15, Askrabic 9


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!


what is that for? why are you confused?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

No offense Greece NT is very strong this year, Yuga is missing a lot of people, but I still didn't expect Greece to win by 20! Probably Yuga will loose one or two games in EC but not by 20 points... that's why I'm confused!


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Yuga was missing some players and didn't play with their best possible team but neither were we....


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Yuga was missing some players and didn't play with their best possible team but neither were we....


anyway, which players didn't play for Greece, I would really like to compare them with Bodiroga, Radmanovic, Rebraca, Cabarkapa, Divac...
Be real!


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> anyway, which players didn't play for Greece, I would really like to compare them with Bodiroga, Radmanovic, Rebraca, Cabarkapa, Divac...
> Be real!


I said it wasn't our best possible team....It's up to to you to interpret that as you wan't to.......


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

People are underestimating the Greek nt, we are very strong this year. We have a lot of depth. And i personally do think we are better than Serbia and Montenengro whom have a few players that are overhyped.


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

like wat has cabakarpa (whatever his name) done??? jack all!.


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GreekStyler</b>!
> People are underestimating the Greek nt, we are very strong this year. We have a lot of depth. And i personally do think we are better than Serbia and Montenengro whom have a few players that are overhyped.


Who is over rated. Just because the Greek team won one friendly does not mean they are better think again. Serbia and Montenegro may not bring all of the tops players for the Championship but they are still flavorites to win and make it a 3-peat. They are the only team that has no pressure because they do not have to qualify for next Olympics or European Championship since they are defending World Champion as well as host county of the next European Championship. That is why half of the player choose not to play this year for thier country


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

Divac = too old
Rebracca = heart problems
Milicic = proved nothing
Cabakarpa = proved nothing
Radmanovic = nba bench


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

if you remove jaric and stojakovic the have the worst serbian NT ever! 

there are many problems between the coach and the players 
there aren`t any PF/Cs .... 
and it is not only the game against greece ... serbia was average even against bulgaria 

in sweeden of course things will (can) be different .... stojakovic will take much more shots and play time and he can won any game alone (the same as novicky for germany) but this can`t erase the fact that a lot of the players now in NT wouldn`t even dream of it!!!!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> People are underestimating the Greek nt, we are very strong this year. We have a lot of depth. And i personally do think we are better than Serbia and Montenengro whom have a few players that are overhyped.


:laugh: hey man I never said Greece is bad team I've always said they are at top 4 teams this year. For the rest of the things you wrote up there, there is only one things I can say... STOP DOING DRUGS!!!:laugh: :yes:


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Oh my god. Serbia and Montenegro is undoubtedly the best basketball country in Europe and second best in the world. Even with so much players missing, they can still produce enough to make a great result, if not even win it all. I don't have to write it, you know it.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

there is no doubt about the talent of the serbians !!!! 

but this time they have a low quality team considering their standards ! peja is a great player , jaric is pretty good ... but the rest of them ???? 

germany has also a super star , spain also with some very good players around him ... just one player though isn`t enough to win the championship ..... 


of course no one can say that serbia is not a candidate for first place but this time it will be very difficult...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Yup, it's true that the Serbs aren't at their best. But I still think that they'll reach the finals. At least that. The rest of them, without Peja and Jaric, can still compete and play a good game against other great teams like Lithuania, France, Greece, Spain, Turkey and Slovenia... And can beat others like Germany, Italy etc. At least in my opinion. Hey, but we all know that a lot could happen. Every team that I have named has at least a little bit of a chance to get the title! I can't wait for the championship, it is going to be one of the best EC's ever! Europe has never had so many stars, even ones overseas!!! And then... :rofl:


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

are these the groups for the eurobasket?

A 
Germany
Latvia
Israel
Lithuania

B
Slovenia
Italy
Bosnia
France

C
Serbia
Russia
Spain
Sweden

D
Greece
Croatia
Turkey
Ucraine


I know that these are the groups but I'm not sure which groups is group A which group B etc.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Group A
Slovenia 
France 
Italy 
Bosnia & Herzegovina 


Group B
Lithuania 
Germany 
Israel 
Latvia 

Group C
Spain 
Serbia & Montenegro 
Sweden 
Russia 

Group D (I'll be there  )
Greece 
Turkey 
Croatia 
Ukraine


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Group A:
#1-Slovenia
#2-France
#3-Italy

Hey, gotta be optimistic :grinning: , we CAN do it; I'm sure. I just hope everything works...

Group B:
#1-Lithuania
#2-Germany
#3-Israel

Not too hard of a job for Lithuania

Group C:
#1-Spain
#2-Serbia&Montenegro 
#3-Russia 

I'm not sure about this group. Anything could happen here. It's gonna be hell in here...

Group D:
#1-Greece
#2-Croatia
#3-Turkey

It's gonna be tight here as well... But according to the great Greek results in this time... They might take it.

I think the preround's gonna turn out like this! Comments?


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

1. Slovenia
2. Italy 
3. France

1. Lithuania
2. Germany 
3. Israel


1. Serbia&Montenegro 
2. Spain
3. Russia 

1. Greece
2. Croatia
3. Turkey


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

No way can Italy beat France man. They just aren't the same this year; they've now lost ****a and before Myers- even BIH will probably be hard to beat from the Italian side. BIH isn't that bad at all (Alihodzic, Mujezinovic, Krasic, Hukic...) They just might surprise Italy


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

*Lithuanian power rankings:*

Group A
Slovenia 
France 
Italy 
Bosnia & Herzegovina 

Group winner will be either France or Slovenia. Should be an interesting match between overrated (Moiso, Abdul-Wahad, Pietrus and other NBA "players") and slovenians. Bosnians may upset italians and qualify to the next round.

Group B
Lithuania 
Germany 
Latvia 
Israel 

Can't be objective here. We gotta take this group. Although it will take some tricky team defense to beat Germans and Latvians will be dangerous with Kambala and all those shooters. Don't care about Israel.

Group C
Spain 
Serbia & Montenegro 
Russia 
Sweden 

Serbians don't have a olympic invitation to play for. Team USA and olympic games are their mental challenge. They are cruising so far and chemistry isn't there. Russian veterans are aging and Kirilienko is not offensive player to carry them through. So it's Spain group to loose. A mix of great defense and Gasol is dynamite, but coaching doesn't seem on Imbroda's level. At least that's a common opinion.

Group D
Turkey 
Greece 
Croatia 
Ukraine

A real killer group. Damn, that's three tough matches for every team. Turkey seems favourites, but they won't be playing home. Greeks can hustle their way to the top of the group if they create some offense. Croatians are talented, but they depend on coaching and leadership. Ukraine has competetive frountcourt.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

I see that you mostly agree with me, brazys... I forgot that Latvia beat our team the last time... That was embarrasing!:verysad: Yup, they're better than Israel- Caspars Kambala is strong as heck and with those shooters they have a good in-out game. The Israeli have... Well... Burstein? No no wait... Sharp? No that's not it... Shelef? Oh well...


----------



## Joey Tribbiani (Aug 17, 2003)

serbia&montenegro won the game against game against geece in vrsac 95:83 (23:23, 23:21, 23:23, 26:16)
points for serbia&montenegro: Vukèeviæ 5, Koturoviæ 12, Bogavac 3, Rakoèeviæ 7, Stojakoviæ 26, Ostojiæ, Avdaloviæ, Drobnjak 12, Peroviæ, Vujaniæ 17, Aškrabiæ 2, Guroviæ 11 
Greece lost 2 games in two days.


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

tasakalidis and dikoudis were rested for the game and did not play at all. Tsatsaris scored 22 points.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

actually 4 of the 5 starters were resting (the 2 you mentioned, Papaloukas and Hatzivretas).


----------



## Joey Tribbiani (Aug 17, 2003)

so what ,we are missing more than a half of our team and gurovic and stojakovic came from bench.no offense u greek guys i just want to say that your team is good but not good enough,you just don't have a player who can lead you to the medal(like in past yanakis,galis).
and don't forget that your national team started to practice one month before all other teams so in THIS MOMENT they are on higher level than the other teams,but don't forget at this moment. 
And still if you play against yugo in some semifinal match still you have complex to win against yugoslavia ,just remember last semifinal in athens 98 (5 minutes before the end 12 points lead for you ,and then dejan bodiroga happened and his 32 points-please don't say goood.old greek excuse-referee)


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> so what ,we are missing more than a half of our team and gurovic and stojakovic came from bench.no offense u greek guys i just want to say that your team is good but not good enough,you just don't have a player who can lead you to the medal(like in past yanakis,galis).
> and don't forget that your national team started to practice one month before all other teams so in THIS MOMENT they are on higher level than the other teams,but don't forget at this moment.
> And still if you play against yugo in some semifinal match still you have complex to win against yugoslavia ,just remember last semifinal in athens 98 (5 minutes before the end 12 points lead for you ,and then dejan bodiroga happened and his 32 points-please don't say goood.old greek excuse-referee)




Unfortunately you are right 100%......Sad but true..
I don't understand why some of the Greek guys in here are so optimstic about Eurobasket....When crap players like Sigalas, Alvertis are starters it simply shows that our NT simply isn't good enough.....


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

so far it is 1 all between greece and serbia in friendly games this season. See u at eurobasket for the decider. Greece will win!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Greece have the strongest team ever, a bit short of point guards but all othert spots well covered with reserves, and it would be a surprise to me if they wouldn't reach top4. 
But the fact is quality of Eurobasket is rising for the last few years, more and more playerss are drafted for NBA some even get a chance to play- so before upcming EC there are about 8-10 NT's which are claiming they are strongest ever.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> Unfortunately you are right 100%......Sad but true..
> I don't understand why some of the Greek guys in here are so optimstic about Eurobasket....When crap players like Sigalas, Alvertis are starters it simply shows that our NT simply isn't good enough.....


What's that, Zoom, the Greek version of Erciyes? Sometimes you look like him. 
But you're right. With Zisis, Tapoutos and Mpourousis replacing Sigalas, Alvertis and Rentzias, this team would be much better. Considering Alvertis "crap" is exactly the same of considering Kutluay the best guard of Europe (Erciyes dixit...).


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

To WonderPelekanos:
First of all i didn't say that Sigalas and Alvertis should be replaced wth Zisis and Tapoutos....Don't come up wth false arguments Gianfranco......if you are gonna come up wth arguments please use things have said and not things i haven't said.....
Second of all....i am just realistic....The serb said it...And he was right 100% ....And i think that any Greek that has a little common sense in his head will agree with him.....
Third of all...Alvertis and Sigalas might not be crap players but they won't make a dfference.... They are not players that can lead this NT to succes.....They didn't lead the NT to succes in Eurobasket 97,99, 01 and will hardly make it 03.......
What's wrong with me belevng that?????
Okay then maybe the other players available that play at the same position are not as good as them [according to you]....But that doesn't change the fact that Sigalas and Alvertis are not good enough....The same way AEK, Oly , and PAO are only pleased when ther team is number one the same way
i want our NT to be number one...not end up fifth, or fourth..That's why believe that players like Sigalas and Alvertis are not good enough....regardless of the fact that there aren't any better players available [according to you]......


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> To WonderPelekanos:
> First of all i didn't say that Sigalas and Alvertis should be replaced wth Zisis and Tapoutos....Don't come up wth false arguments Gianfranco......if you are gonna come up wth arguments please use things have said and not things i haven't said.....


Ok, you're right. Sorry. 



> Second of all....i am just realistic....The serb said it...And he was right 100% ....And i think that any Greek that has a little common sense in his head will agree with him.....


I agree with the Serb. I don't think Greece will win this championship, or better, I don't think Greece starts in pole-position. Greece could be a candidate to success, because the team is strong and deep, and the favourite is missing too many players. In 2001 everyone knew that Yugoslavia would have won, they had 99% of possibilities. This year the future is not already written, even if they still are the best NT in Europe, despite the absences. They have won with Loncar, Scepanovic and Koturovic in the team in the past: why shouldn't they repeat themselves? 



> Third of all...Alvertis and Sigalas might not be crap players but they won't make a dfference.... They are not players that can lead this NT to succes.....They didn't lead the NT to succes in Eurobasket 97,99, 01 and will hardly make it 03.......


The difference is that they were the team leaders in the past. 
In 1999 in the roster there were Mpalogiannis, Karagkoutis, Giannoulis, Mpountouris, Soulis; in 1997 Patavoukas, Myriounis, Oikonomou, the old Hristodoulou and Fasoulas. Mpountouris... in 2001 the team was similar, but with an awful coach, was missing a lot in the paint and some players wasn't mature like they are now (Kakiouzis, Papaloukas, Hatzivrettas). 
Sigalas and Alvertis won't be the primadonna in this NT. Others came, like Ntikoudis, Kakiouzis and Hatzivrettas, like Ledkov who has learnt a lot in the NBA. 



> What's wrong with me belevng that?????
> Okay then maybe the other players available that play at the same position are not as good as them [according to you]....But that doesn't change the fact that Sigalas and Alvertis are not good enough....The same way AEK, Oly , and PAO are only pleased when ther team is number one the same way
> i want our NT to be number one...not end up fifth, or fourth..That's why believe that players like Sigalas and Alvertis are not good enough....regardless of the fact that there aren't any better players available [according to you]......


Why that? I think that Diamantopoulos or Liadellis are better than Sigalas. There's a better sf than Alvertis, but he's already in the team (Kakiouzis). This is not the point: Sigalas and Alvertis bring with them nature, caracharacter, experience, respect and leadership in the dressing-room. Can you imagine Diamantopoulos who dares to say something against a referee in a quarter of final? Yes? Now imagine Sigalas, and the reactions. I can bet on that: technical foul to Diamantopoulos, "charging" to the player who's attacking against Sigalas in the next action... 
Sigalas and Alvertis have not to lead the team to success. They have to help the team, team that has another fulcrum, to the success.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joey Tribbiani</b>!
> so what ,we are missing more than a half of our team and gurovic and stojakovic came from bench.no offense u greek guys i just want to say that your team is good but not good enough,you just don't have a player who can lead you to the medal(like in past yanakis,galis).
> and don't forget that your national team started to practice one month before all other teams so in THIS MOMENT they are on higher level than the other teams,but don't forget at this moment.
> And still if you play against yugo in some semifinal match still you have complex to win against yugoslavia ,just remember last semifinal in athens 98 (5 minutes before the end 12 points lead for you ,and then dejan bodiroga happened and his 32 points-please don't say goood.old greek excuse-referee)


What are you talking about? You're missing half your team? And please don't say you're missing Bodiroga or Divac because they won't play at the Eurobasket.
Papaloukas, Hatzivretas, Dikoudis and Tsakalidis will all play at the games and the team is very different with those players. Ioannidis is trying to find the 12 players right now and he gave a chance to the players who don't play that much against your team.
You say that our team doesn't have a star. Well have you ever heard of something called team work? I guess not.
You say that our team started to practice a month before the other teams. I don't know if that's true, but if it is, don't you think it's an advantage for the hellenic team? Won't they be more prepared for the games if they have played together more?
As for complex, it sounds like you have the complex since you feel the need to say it.


----------



## Joey Tribbiani (Aug 17, 2003)

> What are you talking about? You're missing half your team? And please don't say you're missing Bodiroga or Divac because they won't play at the Eurobasket


Well if i start talking about the players who are not going to play on Eurobasket(divac,bodiroga,rebraca,tomasevic,radmanovic,cabrakapa.milicic.pavlovic,lukovski(best foreign player in french league))i'll get the all star team who can win eurobasket,but i wasn't talking about them,i was talking about jaric,tarlac,milojevic,krstic(who will unfortunatelly miss the eurobasket due to injury).jaric -our starting pg and tarlac ,milojevic(mvp yugoslavian league),krstic(future star in making) are very imporant players to our team.


> You say that our team doesn't have a star. Well have you ever heard of something called team work? I guess not


I didn't say star i said leader who can lead you to the medal and anyway you don't have a player like that either star or leader.each team that have won some major competiton in past had a leader=star(-call it whoever you want)who can play the best when the team needs him-simply u don't have a player like that.


> You say that our team started to practice a month before the other teams. I don't know if that's true, but if it is, don't you think it's an advantage for the hellenic team? Won't they be more prepared for the games if they have played together more?


I didn't say that thtat is a bad thing,i'm just saying that hellenic team is in much better shape than other teams becouse they started to practice before the other teams and that is the main reason why are they playing in this moment much better than other teams.


> Papaloukas, Hatzivretas, Dikoudis and Tsakalidis will all play at the games and the team is very different with those players. Ioannidis is trying to find the 12 players right now and he gave a chance to the players who don't play that much against your team


 They all played last night and you guys have lost again,this time it was more difficult for us but we still won 88:86 (25:30, 24:21, 21:15, 18:20).RAkocevic was 4/4 from free throw line in last 30 sec and vukcevic scored last 2 points for our team also from free throw line.greek team in last 3 possesions missed 2 free throws.


> As for complex, it sounds like you have the complex since you feel the need to say it


Last team when greece have won some important or non imporant match on some championship against yugoslavia was 1987 in semifinals of eurobasket in athens(where else )81:77.that means before 16 years.divac,kukoc djordjevic &co were 19-20 years old then.2 years after the same greek team was frozen in final match in eurobasket in zagreb on minus- 30 .do i have to countinue? athens 95 you lost in group and in semifinals again,then 96 atlanta you lost in group,97 barcelona you lost AGAIN in semifinals,then my favorite world championship athens 1998 semifinals again-12 points lead ,5 min before the end and then BUM bodiroga 32 points.after that you were on the margins so...
I think you have mentioned that i have some complex about greek basketball?
First you have to win some game against us,then we can talk
Don't get me wrong qwertyu,i really like you greeks and if we lose some games on this euro it would like better to lose against greece then to lose against spain,germany,italy.lithuania..
I just wan't to say that i know that these days you have a team the way much better than in the past,but you greeks don't have to be so hype about that and don't put preasure on your team.
So if you ask me i would like to be like this :serbia& montenegro champions,greece 2 place.others -doesn't really matter,and it would be nice if we win some match against croatia ,spain(i don't like them) and italy


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

*To Joey Tribbianni* 

i said previously that you were right...However there is no need overdoing it...You first post in the other pro league forum was about us having complex to the yugo's and in your second post you post pics when the yugo's won Eurobasket in Athens 95.....What are you trying to prove with this??? That Yugo is superior to the Greeks?? So what....
qwertyu said that you are the one with complex here...and i will have to agree....You really do seem to have complex and try to cover that up by posting the things that you post........And trust me that is not an insult...That is an opinion of an expert!!!!! i work as a doctor at a mental institute......


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

the fact that you consider tarlac important player shows the luck of quality in this year serbian team. stojakovic alone can`t keep this team in the same level as the previous teams (but he can win the E.C.) 

tarlac didn`t play in NT when he had excellent seasons with olimpiakos and plays now that is less than average !


serbia is a gold metal candidate ... but this is the worst serbian NT i ve ever seen ......


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

88 - 86...u beats us by 2 points.,..damnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!

Still i think we will beat u where it counts at eurobasket!!


----------



## Joey Tribbiani (Aug 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> *To Joey Tribbianni*
> 
> i said previously that you were right...However there is no need overdoing it...You first post in the other pro league forum was about us having complex to the yugo's and in your second post you post pics when the yugo's won Eurobasket in Athens 95.....What are you trying to prove with this??? That Yugo is superior to the Greeks?? So what....
> qwertyu said that you are the one with complex here...and i will have to agree....You really do seem to have complex and try to cover that up by posting the things that you post........And trust me that is not an insult...That is an opinion of an expert!!!!! i work as a doctor at a mental institute......


Sorry guys ,i didn't mean to be rude but if my post sounded provocative to you i apologize.
I just want to say that i know that this greek team is the best in lost 10 years and yugo team is the worst and the fact that you won in solun with +20 doesn't mean anything so as fact that we won last 2 matchs.Yes ,i think that with this team you are medal contedants ,and i'm not trying to prove nothing ,i was just telling qwertyu that he just doesn't have to be so hype about that and the way i said it wasn't nice and i already apologized.
And for your nt i think that you can be medal candidate even thougt you don't have a star ,you just have to keep level of shape on high level and to reach it's best when is the most necesserily in quaterfinals,semifinals.
p.s. i erased the pic


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> the fact that you consider tarlac important player shows the luck of quality in this year serbian team. stojakovic alone can`t keep this team in the same level as the previous teams (but he can win the E.C.)
> 
> tarlac didn`t play in NT when he had excellent seasons with olimpiakos and plays now that is less than average !
> ...


Tarlac is an important playerfor the NT, the only reason why he didnt play for the NT when he had excellent seasons is beacuase there were BETTTER players to be picked ahead of him (Divac, Tomasevic, Kutorovic, Drobnjak, Rebraca, Nikola Bulatovic and Zoran Savic). Do you or anybody honestly expect him to take a spot away from Divac, Rebraca or Tomasevic?? He played for the NT in 2001 when they won european gold,in the 2000 olympics and 1999 euro championships too. 

I do agree that this is the worse Serbian NT in a very long time, but they still have enough talent to win it all, it will jus be a lot more difficult this year.


----------



## Joey Tribbiani (Aug 17, 2003)

It's not true that he didn't play for nt before 99 becouse there were players better than him.the only reason Tarlac didn't play before 99 for nt becouse he had a problem with greek passport and greek basketball federation so as other serbian players like gurovic,stojakovic,jaric,vukcevic,etc.. 
In 99 when he became eligible to play for yugo national team(when two national basketball federation made a deal) he was always in team exept last year when he was injured.
When he is healthy he is very imporant to every team becouse he plays hard defence,he does all dirty work and he is dominant in paint on both sides of the floor.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joey Tribbiani</b>!
> 
> When he is healthy


that is rarely 



> Originally posted by <b>Joey Tribbiani</b>!
> he is very imporant to every team becouse he plays hard defence,he does all dirty work and he is dominant in paint on both sides of the floor.


he WAS very important 
he PLAYED hard defence
he DID the hard work
he WAS dominant 


ask real madrid ......


----------



## Joey Tribbiani (Aug 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> 
> 
> that is rarely
> ...


I completely agree with you.but he was injured all the time in past two years.we'll see this year what he can do in cska under his coach duda ivkovic
Let me ask you something now becouse i saw that you are from Thesalloniki.In aris there is a player from serbia Miroslav Raicevic a.k.a Marinos(that is his greek name)he is like 207-208 tall and he is playing sf and pf .SO can you tall me if you know offcourse how is his status there in aris and is he any good ,becouse i didn't talk with him since 2001 since I moved to usa.he is my friend from childhood we growned up together and played together,then he signed with aris in 98 .
Thanks in advance


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

raisevic won the european cup for aris with a 2pointer in the last sec of the final .... that made him more popular than his performances deserved ! adn secured his position in the team 

i think he has two more years contract 

he usualy comed from the bench 
he isn`t a bad player bad not a geat either ... pretty good from mid and long range


about tarlac: i`m not talking about the last 2 years only ... his last seasons with olimpiakos were also bad and nothing like the first 3 when he was possibly the best PF in europe


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

France lost to Sweden- ??????????????!?!?!  
I thought this is a joke 89:84...
Game isn't important for anything... but still


----------



## gvergoulas (Jul 4, 2003)

Despite this loss, I think that France will be one of the strongest teams in this Euro Championship. They are without a doubt the most athletic team with Parker, Sonko, Abdul-Wahad, Pietrus, Digbeu and Moiso. Now they seem to be playing well too. I think its thier only loss in all their preparation games.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I had high hopes for France when I saw their roster in June/July (four NBAers : Parker, Moiso, Abdul Wahad, Diaw) but now that I've seen them play during friendlies I am thinking more and more that they won't achieve much in Sweden. Two main reasons :

1. They have no team game. I blame this on Tony Parker, he's simply not a point guard that involves his teammates enough. That's where you can see that a large part of his success in the NBA is due to playing alongside Tim Duncan. Parker is a score-first point guard and I think the fact that he was so overhyped in the French media when he won the NBA title made him believe he was some kind of messiah whose mission is to rescue French basketball. Well, you're not Tony, there are other good players around you so stop forcing things and pass them the friggin ball. A good example of a player that needs to be involved in order to produce is Jerome Moiso. When they played against Italy in late August (France won in overtime) Moiso got the ball in the post, gained confidence, and dominated the Italian big men. He really looked dominant and opened spots for the outside shooters. The night after against Lithuania, Parker had a great game but Moiso got no touches, lost confidence and was dominated by Eureljius Zukauskas. Lithuania defended the perimeter very well so France had to rely on wild shots to score. France lost the game.
They really have to find some chemistry if they want to qualify for the Olympics.

2. France has no shooters. France might be the most athletic team of the tournament, they have several players who can jump out of the gym (Pietrus, Moiso, Diaw, Digbeu, even Abdul Wahad). In my opinion no one can guard them one on one when they have their best players on the court. But they will struggle mightily when they are facing a zone, as they only have one reliable outside shooter in Foirest. The rest of the backcourt (mainly Parker, Abdul Wahad, Digbeu and Sonko) is VERY inconsistent as far as shooting is concerned and mostly relies on drives to score. Teams will realize that soon enough and I expect a lot of zone to be used against France.


That's just my two cents about the French team.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gvergoulas</b>!
> I think its thier only loss in all their preparation games.


They also lost to Lithuania in overtime in the end of August


----------



## gvergoulas (Jul 4, 2003)

> They also lost to Lithuania in overtime in the end of August


That's interesting...has there been any team that has gone undefeated this summer? Has Spain lost any games yet? Anyway, this shows that France is beatable. L'Equipe kept saying how amaizing Les Bleus were this time around.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> That's interesting...has there been any team that has gone undefeated this summer?


 Spain lost once to Lithuania (around 16 points difference)... I don't think there is any team that is undefeated till now... this game were played just for preparation and sometimes did not show the real picture- EC will be a new story for all NT's.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gvergoulas</b>!
> 
> L'Equipe kept saying how amaizing Les Bleus were this time around.


If you want an objective, unbiased sports newspapers, you'd better not read L'Equipe. They have taken nationalism to a whole new level.


----------

